# Dewalt Lithium Ion



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone have experience with the Dewalt Lithium Ion batteries?

I have so many Dewalt cordless tools but the batteries are getting pretty old. I am trying to decide if I should buy the XRP NiCads like I currently have, or upgrade to the Lithium Ions.

Second question, when these Dewalt Lithium Ion batteries first came out they were called "Nano", but today I don't see that name used anywhere on Dewalt's website. Are these different batteries?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bought two new lithium ion xrp kits two years ago. They are soooo much better than the old ones. They had a problem with an electronic chip in the first generation. They replaced all 6 of mine under warranty. I got 3 batterys with my kits. Had some special at the time. They weigh what a 12V nick battery weighs. Love them!



Only thing I hate is they wont work in my old vac and radio.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the response. 

I looked into it further and found out that the NANO is the lower capacity battery, the XRP model that I've been looking at is an upgrade.

I like the fact that the Li-Ion's weight so much less than the NiCads, the added capacity is a plus as well. But I don't know if I could justify the added cost, it's a pretty big different.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

We've got several Dewalt lithiums at work.... I friggin hate them. They're lighter yes, but the performance of them absolutely blows. None of them hold a charge as well as the nicd's do, and some of the nicd's are older than the lithiums. I know some people have had much better luck with them, but for me, no thank you. 

Off the shelf prices:
-1 regular lithium = $129.
-2 regular nicd's = $119.

Take your pick.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> We've got several Dewalt lithiums at work.... I friggin hate them. They're lighter yes, but the performance of them absolutely blows. None of them hold a charge as well as the nicd's do, and some of the nicd's are older than the lithiums. I know some people have had much better luck with them, but for me, no thank you.
> 
> Off the shelf prices:
> -1 regular lithium = $129.
> ...


 

Then you have some bad ones.....mine last twice as long as the nicads. The only 18v drills I have ever owned were dewalt. Been using them with the nicads for years. The lithium ion are 10 times better IMO.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I looked into it further and found out that the NANO is the lower capacity battery, the XRP model that I've been looking at is an upgrade.
> 
> I like the fact that the Li-Ion's weight so much less than the NiCads, the added capacity is a plus as well. But I don't know if I could justify the added cost, it's a pretty big different.


 

I thought the NANO are the only lithium ion battery they make. Or at least its all I've ever seen here. What are you talking about lower capacity?

As far as the price the best thing you could do is to wait to buy a kit with the drill and lithium batts. I paid 399.00 each for two kits with for drill charger and 3 batterys when the nanos first came out. Everyone I know that has them likes them much more than the nicads.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> First the NANO are the only lithium ion battery they make Or at least its all I've ever seen here. What are you talking about lower capacity?


 If you go to their website, you'll see the all black Nano battery and then you'll see a second battery with a yellow top that is an XRP.


> As far as the price the best thing you could do is to wait to buy a kit with the drill and lithium batts. I paid 399.00 each for two kits with for drill charger and 3 batterys when the nanos first came out. Everyone I know that has them likes them much more than the nicads.


Unfortunately a LOT of the reviews I have read are similar to gilbequick's. 

Knowing that, I am just going to stick with the half price NiCads. When it's time to buy new tools, I'll probably go with Makita because they don't have nearly as many complaints about the Li-Ions.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> If you go to their website, you'll see the all black Nano battery and then you'll see a second battery with a yellow top that is an XRP.
> Unfortunately a LOT of the reviews I have read are similar to gilbequick's.
> 
> Knowing that, I am just going to stick with the half price NiCads. When it's time to buy new tools, I'll probably go with Makita because they don't have nearly as many complaints about the Li-Ions.


 
All the 18v say nano. The 28v and 36v do not but are also. 

The first generation had that problem because of that chip in them. Since they replaced mine they are the best I have ever used.


http://www.google.com/url?url=http:...um+ion&usg=AFQjCNG8XXcRBlfFDEpfTWo52i3fu3ztkw


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

18 Volt Nano Lithium Ion: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-batteries-dc9181.aspx

18 Volt XRP Lithium Ion: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-batteries-dc9180.aspx


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> 18 Volt Nano Lithium Ion: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-batteries-dc9181.aspx
> 
> 18 Volt XRP Lithium Ion: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-batteries-dc9180.aspx


 

Mine say XRP and NANO on them. I bet the other ones are for the box stores


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> 18 Volt Nano Lithium Ion: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-batteries-dc9181.aspx
> 
> 18 Volt XRP Lithium Ion: http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-batteries-dc9180.aspx


 

I would thank you for the links but.........my f n thanks button is gone again!:laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright, I see.

I know with the NiCads they had normal black batteries and then yellow top XRP batteries that had a better capacity.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

We have a 36 volt Li-Ion, when the battery goes bad, it's almost impossible to find a place that rebuilds them.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Alright, I see.
> 
> I know with the NiCads they had normal black batteries and then yellow top XRP batteries that had a better capacity.


 
Yea mine have yellow tops. Al in all I will buy more if / when they go bad. Even at the extra $. I am very satisfied with them. The old nicad ones were / are crap IMO.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> The old nicad ones were / are crap IMO.


We must be polar opposites here because Ive been pretty happy with the NiCads for a long time now. My only complaints are that they are heavy and they die fast when sitting around, you lose like 50% of the charge in a week or so of them sitting in the truck.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> We must be polar opposites here because Ive been pretty happy with the NiCads for a long time now. My only complaints are that they are heavy and they die fast when sitting around, you lose like 50% of the charge in a week or so of them sitting in the truck.


 

We would buy new nicads every year it seems like. Were always having to charge them too. We don't even carry a charger on the van anymore. I've had these nano's over two years and no issues since they replaced them. The weight savings alone make it worth the extra money to me.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> We would buy new nicads every year it seems like. Were always having to charge them too. We don't even carry a charger on the van anymore. I've had these nano's over two years and no issues since they replaced them. The weight savings alone make it worth the extra money to me.


You must not use your cordless a lot, I have to charge my Li on Makitas at least once a job. I use cordless drills for just about everything though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> You must not use your cordless a lot, I have to charge my Li on Makitas at least once a job. I use cordless drills for just about everything though.


 
I use cordless 99% of the time...:whistling2: 
I have 6 batterys (2 kits 3 batts each) and if I kill all 6 I'll whip out the milwaukee angle drill. We do mainly large remodel, lots of service work and adding cans etc, small commercial projects. Some new construction both resi and commercial. Usually not that much drilling. If I know I have lots of drilling I will bring a charger but usually 6 batterys last even on a big kitchen remodel.:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I use cordless 99% of the time...:whistling2:
> I have 6 batterys (2 kits 3 batts each) and if I kill all 6 I'll whip out the milwaukee angle drill. We do mainly large remodel, lots of service work and adding cans etc, small commercial projects. Some new construction both resi and commercial. Usually not that much drilling. If I know I have lots of drilling I will bring a charger but usually 6 batterys last even on a big kitchen remodel.:thumbup:


Cool, most of our work involves lots of drilling for punches, hole saws, unibits, lots of stainless drilling, anchors in brick and block. The only time I get a corded drill out is if I need a hammer drill, a big 2 inch or larger hole saw, or we have a mag drill for lots of holes in structural steel.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Cool, most of our work involves lots of drilling for punches, hole saws, unibits, lots of stainless drilling, anchors in brick and block. The only time I get a corded drill out is if I need a hammer drill, a big 2 inch or larger hole saw, or we have a mag drill for lots of holes in structural steel.


I got to where I will pull my bosch bulldog out for anchors in brick now unless it is just a hole or two. Its so much fsater with a lot of holes than the cordless drill. I may look into getting a cordless hammer but it would be one more thing in an already full van.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I got to where I will pull my bosch bulldog out for anchors in brick now unless it is just a hole or two. Its so much fsater with a lot of holes than the cordless drill. I may look into getting a cordless hammer but it would be one more thing in an already full van.


For me it depends on what type of block it is, soft stuff I will use the cordless, hard structural block I will use the bulldog too.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> You must not use your cordless a lot, I have to charge my Li on Makitas at least once a job. I use cordless drills for just about everything though.


I heard good things about the Makitas, how they last forever, etc.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I got to where I will pull my bosch bulldog out for anchors in brick now unless it is just a hole or two. Its so much fsater with a lot of holes than the cordless drill. I may look into getting a cordless hammer but it would be one more thing in an already full van.


I've heard good things about the 18V Dewalt hammerdrill. I never would have thought an 18V would be that good for a hammerdrill, but the reviews and specs say differently.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I've heard good things about the 18V Dewalt hammerdrill. I never would have thought an 18V would be that good for a hammerdrill, but the reviews and specs say differently.


They are good for a cordless but if you have many holes to drill your much better off with a corded or batt hammer drill. IMO


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I heard good things about the Makitas, how they last forever, etc.



I have been using them since just before Christmas. No battery or charger issues, no tool issues either. The only thing I have noticed is the chucks on the hammer drills need to be ratcheted down by hand all the way till they stop clicking otherwise they loosen up but that's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

The DeWalt lithium ion have been very reliable for us and they have double the warranty of the non-lithium batteries so in the long run they are not more expensive.

A dirty little secret about lithium batteries though is that they provide more power in total than a NiCad or NiMh but less peak power. There is a special cutout to keep them from catching fire (like the Sony batteries in the million Dell PC's that were recalled) and this can happen from overcharing, charging when it is too hot like inside the cab of a truck, or if they discharge too fast. If you push a Makita too hard the drill will seem to short out but it is the overload (thermal runaway) protection cutting power. With some of the drills we tried it produced a strobe effect as the battery would provide power and then cut it repeatedly when drilling large holes or using an auger bit. The DeWalt drills were by far the best performers when it came to high load drilling. With the Makita's it was like driving an old Porsche speedster, great on the flats but slow going up a grade.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I have had good luck with them so far, I've been using mine for just over a year. The only issue I had is lightning fried my charger and I went and got a new one. The replacement only lasted about 2 months but they replaced it no questions asked.

I use mine every day pretty hard, I'm happy with them.

The weight difference may not seem like much if you are just drilling a hole or two but if you're useing it all day it's pretty significant.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

We used to get our Milwaukee nicad batteries rebuilt by Voltman. With the XRP li-ion batteries there is a 2-year full replacement warranty. 

They will last longer if recharged right after use at the end of the day and at room temperature. Definitely do not want to charge them off your truck's cigarette lighter out in the sun. If you get more than 2 years out of any lithium-ion battery than consider yourself lucky. They have a shorter life than nicads regardless of how much they are recharged. 

For 2-inch and larger holes get a Blue Boar TCT hole cutter. No problem for most 18 volt drills to make holes up to 6-1/4" diameter in 1-1/8" plywood subflooring. Modern drills work best with modern hole cutters.


----------



## cables.tray (Dec 3, 2010)

I have had nothing but problems with Ni Cad (batt develop a memory and don't last long) ever since I switched to Lit Ion batteries I go for days without charging them and I do a heavy workload with them. Good luck


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

I just picked up the 12v Impact Driver at Lowe's and it's great, the batteries last long and charge fast. The batteries last long and are also charge very quickly. I don't know if its any difference between the 18v and the 12v since the 12v batteries are new and maybe there is some better technology behind them/


----------



## MasonJar (May 21, 2010)

cables.tray said:


> I have had nothing but problems with Ni Cad (batt develop a memory and don't last long) ever since I switched to Lit Ion batteries I go for days without charging them and I do a heavy workload with them. Good luck


 


Old nicad batteries developed memory, but the new/newer nicads don't develope memory.

Lithion battteries are good if you're not working the really hard and do not lastor do well if stored in extreme cold or heat.

All of the text below was coppied and paste directly from Dewalt website. I don't know why the last parts the words all run together.

Temperature affects on batteries

What is the effect of extreme hot and extreme cold on DEWALT batteries?
*We recommend charging batteries between **40 and 105 degrees farenheight.* *Attempting to charge batteries outside this range can result in a permanent loss of runtime.*
*When batteries are being charged and discharged a chemical reaction is taking place, and if it is too hot or cold the chemical reaction is disturbed causing a loss of runtime*.
*Once a battery is "warmed up" (i.e. the internal cells are in the recommended operating zone) the battery should perform regardless of the outside temperature. Once they are outside of the zone, you will see decreased performance.*
We recommend when using the battery in cold climates to put the battery on charge first or do a couple quick applications to get it warmed up. For optimum performance, do not store batteries in areas where the temperature drops below 40 degrees Farenheit.


How long does it take for a DEWALT battery to charge during its initial charging?
The initial charge for DEWALT battery packs is 1-2 hours. The light on the charger will blink on and off during the charging process and will remain on when the charging process is completed.
You should re-charge the battery when you notice a significant decrease in tool performance.*Battery packs should not be completely discharged before re-charging. Completely discharging a DEWALT battery pack may cause damage to the cells in the battery. Completeley running down a battery may damage it, resulting in decreased run time or early end of life.*
Battery packs can be left on the charger when not in use with no adverse effects and DEWALT batteries can be re-charged at any time during their use.


What does the Tune-Up feature on the charger do?
The TUNE-UP® feature of our chargers works to optimize the performance and life of your battery. For optimum performance, leave the battery pack in the charger for 6 hours or more once every 10-20 recharges. This balances the cells , keeps the pack at peak performance and extends the usable life of the pack. 


http://support.dewalt.com/ci/fattach/get/7174/

*1. Is it betterfor DEWAL'rbatteriesto be completely*
*dischargedbeforecharging?*
No.JusttheoppositeY.oushouldstopusingabatteryassoonas
youfeelasubstantiadlecreasienpowerfromthetool.Completely​

runningdownabatterymaydamageit.
​​_Donottapethetriggerto_​
_rundownthebattery._
​​*2. What is Memory,and doDEWALT*
*batterieshave it?*
Memoryisoneofmanyconditionswhich
causesa lossof runtime.Memoryis
createdfromrepetitivelightuseinthe
exactsameapplication(i.e.Cordless
PhonesV,ideoCamerasE,lectric
Shaverse,tc.)Ourproductsrarelyseelight
useortheexactsameloads,dueto
variabilityfromtheuser,theaccessory
size,aswellasthemateriaTl.hesamevariabilitywhichcausesdifferent
runtimespreventsourcellsfromdevelopingmemory. Powertoolsare
considerehdigh-drainapplicationsM.emorytypicallydevelopisnlowerdrainrateapplicationssu,
chascordlessphonesla, ptopse,tc...,
becausteherateatwhichthebatteryisdrainingis continuoustlhye
same.Powertoolsdrawhighercurrentsandhavesporadicdrainrates
minimizingtheopportunity forthebatteryto developamemory.
*3. Doesit hurt DEWALTbatteriesto leavethem in the charger?*
No.TheDEWAcLhTargershaveamaintenancmeodewhichallows
batterietsoremaininthechargerm, aintaininagfullychargedpackuntil
theuserisreadyto work.Ifthebatteriesarestoredoutsideofthe
chargerth, eywilldischargneaturally1,5-20%thefirst24hours7, -10%
thenextday,andabout1%everydaythereafter.NiCdbatterieslosethe
bulkofthecapacitywhenoutsideofthechargerinthefirst3days.In
fact,it is betterforthebatteryto leaveit inthecharger to besureit
goesthroughEqualizatioanndMaintenancMeodes.
*4. Whatcan I doto improve*
*the runtimeof my battery?*
Ifnopermanendtamagehasbeen
doneto yourbattery, youmaybe
abletoimproveitsruntime. The
correctprocedureforcharging
yourbatteriesisasfollows:
1.Discharge thebatteryunder
normaluse.Removethebattery,
onceyoufeelalossofpower
fromthetool.​

​​_Donot tape_​
_thetriggeron._
​​2. Letthebatterysitoutofthechargerfora least2 hoursuntilthe
batteryisatroomtemperature.
3. Placethebatteryinthechargeor vernighttoallowforafullcharge
oneachindividuaclell(Aminimumof8 hoursat roomtemperature).
Ifthereisnodifferenceinruntimet,hereiseitherpermanendtamageor
thebatteryhasreachedtheendof itsusablelife.Ineithercase,the
batteryshouldbereplaced.
*5. Doesthe outsidetemperatureaffect batteries?How?*
Yes.Ifthebatteriesaretoohot(105°For higher)ortoocold(below
40°F),thebatterieswillnottakeafullcharge. Attemptingtocharge
batteriesoutsidethe40°F-105°Frangecanresultinapermanenlot ss
of runtimeW. henbatteriesarebeingchargedanddischargeda,
chemical reactionistakingplace,andif it istoohotorcoldthechemical
reactionisdisturbedcausingalossof runtime.
*6. Canthe DEWALTchargerbe usedwith a generator?*
YesA. llDEWALchTargerse,xcludintgheDW9106h,avebeendesignetdo​
handlethevariationsinvoltageandcurrentdeliveredbygenerators​


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im not really impressed with my NANO batteries.

~Matt


----------

